# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Dottie

## Sauzo

Well, i came home from work and noticed a weird smell in the snake room. Checked on everyone and found Dottie had passed away. No idea why as she was fine last week when i had her out. What was weird was the fast she did which was almost 9 months and only eating once during that time. She was active(by ball python standards) and was moving from warm side to cool side inside her hides. I just dont understand as her body looked fine. Anyways RIP Dottie.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-16-2018),Gio (09-17-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-15-2018),_Jus1More_ (09-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-19-2018),_Starscream_ (09-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-16-2018)

----------


## Nz2500

These things happen... And its certainly the hardest part of being a pet owner. 
My Condolences to you, and RIP Dottie. How old was she?

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## 55fingers

I'm so sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

Very sorry Sauzo. 

My deepest condolences. RIP Dottie. 

Hardest part of keeping animals. 

Hang in there and know we understand and share your pain.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

Oh shoot, I'm so sorry sauzo!  :Sad:  That is so random.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very sorry for your loss Sauzo. RIP Dottie. Energy never dies.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

I'm so sorry Sauzo! I remember looking at pictures of Dottie when I first joined the forum and her making me fall in love with pieds! Maybe a necropsy will determine her cause of death?

Rest in peace sweet girl.  :Sad:

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

RIP dottie.  She was a great pet snake.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks all. I had her since she was a little 90g worm about 5 years ago. I got her from Petsmart where she was in a horrible set up and was being assist fed. I got her home and set up and she started eating right away. Anyways she did great and went from the little 12 inch 90g worm to at her last weigh in a couple weeks ago of about 4.5 feet and 1700ish grams iirc.

I know stuff happens, just sad as she was my second oldest of this bunch. Only one older is Rosey.

I dont plan to do a necropsy. They are expensive and I'm about 99% sure her death was not due to something contagious. I'll just chalk it up to one of those nature things and i guess it was her time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-15-2018),C.Marie (09-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-15-2018),MAC1 (09-15-2018),Nz2500 (09-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-19-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Oh man, so sorry to hear this buddy. My condolences. RIP Dottie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## MAC1

Losing pets sucks sorry for your loss.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

So sorry for your loss Sauzo, & rest in peace Dottie... doesn't seem fair, no warning & no clues.   :Confused:

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## bcr229

I'm so very sorry.  ((**HUGS**))

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

You have my deepest sympathies,  Dottie was an adorable little photo bomber. You gave her a life fit for the little queen she was. Hope the neocropsy put your heart at easy a little and answer the questions you need. Sending positive vibes, warm wishes, and prayers your way.. :Tears:  :Tears:

----------

_Sonny1318_ (09-17-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

So sorry, my friend.  You're in my thoughts. Sending my best wishes your way.. 

R.I.P. Dottie.

----------


## Sonny1318

Hey dude, very sorry for you loss. Theyre like snowflakes, no two are alike. I loss a hypo spider two years ago, I feel your pain.

----------

C.Marie (09-16-2018)

----------


## BR8080

Dude - so sorry to hear the news - you can be assured it wasn't your husbandry as that is on point!  As you said, just the natural order of things unfortunately.  RIP Dottie


(or not using reptile prime or radiant heat panels LOL  - just kidding bro)

----------


## Sunnieskys

So sorry. I will light a candle for her tonight to light her way. 

Rest well, sweet Dottie!

----------


## Dxw425

Sorry dude thats a real bummer. At least you know she was living good while you had her. Sorry for your loss.

----------

C.Marie (09-21-2018)

----------


## 67temp

Sorry for you loss Sauzo. Rest in peace Dottie. The loss of a loved pet is never easy.

----------

C.Marie (09-21-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I am sorry for your loss

----------


## Dianne

So sorry for your loss.  No matter how many pets you have, or what type, losing them is the hardest part of having them in your life.

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks again guys. You know the weirdest part is that when i found Dottie, she wasnt all twisted like a pretzel with open mouth and discolored body and stuff like you see some snakes. She was just curled up in her normal little ball like she was sleeping. I guess if anything, it looks like she didnt die painfully which is some comfort.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-17-2018),_BR8080_ (09-19-2018),C.Marie (09-16-2018),Reptimom (09-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-19-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Oh no, poor little Dottie.  So sorry Sauzo, that is heartbreaking.  Hugs to the fam.

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow this is shocking ...

she is the reason I have fly... my yb high white pied

from reading your thread on her I was hooked on them and so my hunt began...

so so terrible my my deepest sympathies  :Sad:

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thanks again guys. You know the weirdest part is that when i found Dottie, she wasnt all twisted like a pretzel with open mouth and discolored body and stuff like you see some snakes. She was just curled up in her normal little ball like she was sleeping. I guess if anything, it looks like she didnt die painfully which is some comfort.


I would take a LOT of comfort from that, personally...she didn't appear to suffer...maybe just a heart defect that caught up with her, something like that.  
Not such a long life as others, but at least a GOOD one with you...look at it that way.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-17-2018)

----------


## EDR

Your awesome big high white pied just passed away randomly. That sucks sorry to hear that. This can happen to any of us and hopefully she passed with no pain and in peace.

----------


## Godzilla78

It doesnt seem exactly random, 9 months fast is a very long starvation, even for a ball python.
Not sure why she fasted like that of course, all we can do now is say our condolences.
Keep on keeping on!

----------

_Sonny1318_ (09-17-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Just saw this. Sorry for your loss. Was hard when I lost Lucy (RTB rescue) a few months ago. I try not to think about the short life of a Great Dane. Love my Zelda but she is almost 2 now. 8 years is average for them and she is such a sweetheart. 

Sometimes you can do everything right and still have a loss. Best wishes.

----------


## Gio

I didn't catch this until today.

That sucks man, and I am sorry for your loss.

----------


## Ax01

i'm sorry about your snake. i'm glad she brought u joy and frustration like a good BP should. RIP Dottie.

 :Sad:

----------


## BR8080

> Thanks again guys. You know the weirdest part is that when i found Dottie, she wasnt all twisted like a pretzel with open mouth and discolored body and stuff like you see some snakes. She was just curled up in her normal little ball like she was sleeping. I guess if anything, it looks like she didnt die painfully which is some comfort.


At peace in her sleep - the best way to go - I hope you find peace as well bro.

----------


## richardhind1972

Really sorry to hear of your loss  sauzo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

How did I miss this?! Im sooo sorry for your loss man.....you have her the best 5 years any snake could ask for!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

